# Not So Good News To Report for Indiana State Today



## SycamoreStateofMind

Don't really want to be the one to break this but it looks like Ron Prettyman will be the next AD for the Cal Poly Mustangs or at least that is what I have been hearing. Not sure if anyone on here can confirm these rumors, we have some pretty connected people on this forum. 

This would be a huge loss for Indiana State as RP has done some great things at Indiana State, really has helped turned things in the right direction. Have to think he will be leaving for a considerable pay increase. 

I am not saying this is 100% a done deal, but I can say for certain he has interviewed the job that currently is held by interim Director of Athletics Phil Webb. Cal Poly is not however expected to retain Mr. Webb and have conducted a national search for the position. This should come to no big surprise and it would make sense - Cal Poly currently works with none other than Nelligan Spots Marketing and it would simply not surprise me in the least. 

Until next time....


----------



## LoyalAlum

When I first saw your headline, I thought it might be bad news regarding Odum and a concussion.  Then I realized you'd have titled it something like "Worst Thing to Ever Happen to the World.  There's No Reason To Live"   

I jest.  Regarding Prettyman leaving, this would bad news. I'd hate to see him go.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoyalAlum said:


> When I first saw your headline, I thought it might be bad news regarding Odum and a concussion.  Then I realized you'd have titled it something like "Worst Thing to Ever Happen to the World.  There's No Reason To Live"
> 
> I jest.  Regarding Prettyman leaving, this would bad news. I'd hate to see him go.



Oh no Loyal, I've already asked that Jake Odum have his on forum created on this website - the everything Jake Odum Forum and he won't do it. I said fine, can we at least purchase the url: jakeodumsycamorepride.com and he won't do that. I guess I'm not a big enough contributor (financially to the site) to make those kind of requests. 

But yes, that would be devastating news!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

That would be very, very bad.  Sorry, but I can't see Indiana State hitting the ball out of the park twice in a row with an AD choice.  We had a great one in Larry Gallo, he left, and then look where we went.  At least Dan Bradley is president now, which gives a glimmer of hope.

In a situation like ours, we have to have an AD with the vision and persistence that RP has.  I don't like our chances to lure another one.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Don't really want to be the one to break this but it looks like Ron Prettyman will be the next AD for the Cal Poly Mustangs or at least that is what I have been hearing. Not sure if anyone on here can confirm these rumors, we have some pretty connected people on this forum.
> 
> I am not saying this is 100% a done deal, but I can say for certain he has interviewed the job that currently is held by interim Director of Athletics Phil Webb. Cal Poly is not however expected to retain Mr. Webb and have conducted a national search for the position. This should come to no big surprise and it would make sense - Cal Poly currently works with none other than Nelligan Spots Marketing and it would simply not surprise me in the least.
> 
> Until next time....



Do you have anything concrete or are you basing this on one interview?

Wouldn't be a complete shock...

He's a West Coast guy; he spent a lot of time working in the California State Univ system; Cal Poly is part of that system.

Cal Poly football will be in the Big Sky this fall...


----------



## LoyalAlum

IndyTreeFan said:


> That would be very, very bad.  Sorry, but I can't see Indiana State hitting the ball out of the park twice in a row with an AD choice.  We had a great one in Larry Gallo, he left, and then look where we went.  At least Dan Bradley is president now, which gives a glimmer of hope.
> 
> In a situation like ours, we have to have an AD with the vision and persistence that RP has.  I don't like our chances to lure another one.



Good point about President Bradley.  He knows what he's doing.  He's given me no reason to doubt him.  If RP leaves, the Prez will do all he can to get someone excellent to take his place.  

Still hoping it's not true.  ray:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Do you have anything concrete or are you basing this on one interview?



No I have nothing concrete, this is the first ever rumor I have reported and have no basis for reporting it... lol Come on 4Q - I aint the only sucker on this forum that knows what's really going down. 

An announcement might not be made right away - for instance I don't know what timetable they said they would make/announce their decision by. 

I'd say at this point their is a pretty good chance that this will happen, I wouldn't have posted it other wise. Consider this, I don't think he has even interviewed for any other AD positions while at Indiana State. All of the sudden he's a leading candidate for the position, seems like a red flag to me.


----------



## TreeTop

If he goes to Cal Poly, here's their facilities...

http://www.gopoly.com/index.php?p=facilities


----------



## XTreeXC

LoyalAlum said:


> Good point about President Bradley.  He knows what he's doing.  He's given me no reason to doubt him.  If RP leaves, the Prez will do all he can to get someone excellent to take his place.
> 
> Still hoping it's not true.  ray:



I completely agree with this. ^

Although I still hope the rumor doesn't come to fruition.


----------



## XTreeXC

Quabachi said:


> If he goes to Cal Poly, here's their facilities...
> 
> http://www.gopoly.com/index.php?p=facilities



Wow.  Looks nice.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Coach Nickerson used to run the football program at Cal Poly with one of his first big recruits being defensive back Stef Djordjevic?  :bigsmile:  (Name the movie...)


----------



## egc1985

XTreeXC said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Coach Nickerson used to run the football program at Cal Poly with one of his first big recruits being defensive back Stef Djordjevic?  :bigsmile:  (Name the move...)



hahaha


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Do you have anything concrete or are you basing this on one interview?



Let me clarify a little bit, I have heard this from multiple sources. I believe that he has simply interviewed for the job at this point. Not exactly sure on that - however I'd (personally) consider him a leading candidate at this point.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Let me clarify a little bit, I have heard this from multiple sources. I believe that he has simply interviewed for the job at this point. Not exactly sure on that - however I'd (personally) consider him a leading candidate at this point.



Didn't he interview for the San Diego State job earlier?

Why do you consider him the leading candidate?


----------



## sarnold214

WTHI has obtained a copy of a letter that he sent out to some coaches and staff members.  Here's their story:

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/isu-ad-to-interview-for-job-at-cal-poly


----------



## new sycamore fan

This would be really unfortunate.  I've spoken to him several times at football games and recruiting visits over the past few years, and he has been totally behind the rebuilding of the program and a huge supporter of the development of competetive programs across all sports.  He's an excellent evaluator of coaching talent, is very approachable, and a big key to the current success that the various programs are seeing.


----------



## BrokerZ

XTreeXC said:


> Wow.  Looks nice.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Coach Nickerson used to run the football program at Cal Poly with one of his first big recruits being defensive back Stef Djordjevic?  :bigsmile:  (Name the movie...)



Yeah...and Stef definitely had _All the Right Moves_...


----------



## 4Q_iu

*2 'recent' Calif. newspaper stories*

Recent as they're 4-5 weeks old...


http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/01/12/1441535/cal-poly-intensifies-search-for.html#

http://mustangdaily.net/jefferey-armstrong-looks-to-leave-his-mark-on-cal-poly-athletics/


----------



## bent20

Hope it's not true, but no reason to be gloom and doom if he moves on. I'd be happy for him and hope for the best as far as finding his replacement. We have some great coaches on board now and hopefully the new AD would be able to make a smooth transition.


----------



## sarnold214

It looks like that WTHI added more to their story. 

He said he did teleconference with Cal Poly last week and will interview on campus with them sometime in next 3 weeks. Also said it would have be something special to make him leave ISU.

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/isu-ad-to-interview-for-job-at-cal-poly


----------



## TJames

*I certainly dont want Ron to leave...he's done a great job at Indiana State....*

I rank him second behind the job done by Bob King in the late 1970s and early 1980s as the best athletic directors that I've been around at ISU....

but if he did leave, I would like to see former Indiana State sports information director and assistant AD Eric Ruden get a chance at the job....Ruden is now a senior associate athletic director at Navy......

he is from Chicago, went to IU and his wife is from Paris, Illinois....he has wanted to get back to the Midwest to be closer to his family.....and he wants to be an athletic director....

Eric knows a lot of people...and I think that he would be great as Ron's replacement if he were to leave......


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eric is also what we would call a Hoosier man, having graduated from IU and I'm not so sure I am ready for a Hoosier man to run our athletic department? If Ron did leave which would be horrible I think I'd have to throw my name into the hat...


----------



## XTreeXC

sarnold214 said:


> WTHI has obtained a copy of a letter that he sent out to some coaches and staff members.  Here's their story:
> 
> http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/isu-ad-to-interview-for-job-at-cal-poly



At the risk of sounding unduly cynical, to me, that letter read like the precursor to an official notice of resignation.  I hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## TJames

*Eric may have gone to IU.....*

but he spent a lot of time at Indiana State working in the athletic department and knows several of the people still in the department, like coach McNichols....John Sherman.....


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Quabachi said:


> If he goes to Cal Poly, here's their facilities...
> 
> http://www.gopoly.com/index.php?p=facilities



Are those students in the stands? :eek7:


----------



## SycamoreFan317

XTreeXC said:


> At the risk of sounding unduly cynical, to me, that letter read like the precursor to an official notice of resignation.  I hope I'm wrong.....



I most reluctantly agree.


----------



## Bally #50

Although this is not a done deal, it should come to nobody's surprise that he is looking into this possibility. I have harped for a couple of years now that Ron  was "ripe for the picking" and most likely would not last long-term considering his rather visable improvements to our athletic department and our place in D1 sports. We all know that he has strong ties to the left coast and his son is there and besides that, let's face it, the weather in CA is just a tad nicer than what we have in Hoosierland. 

Ron has brought back some of the old Sycamore Pride that has been sadly lacking for more than a couple of decades and even though the job is far from complete in turning our athletic prowess around, it has one giant leap ahead of where we were 2-3 years ago. My guess is that he has a shot at this position and we may lose him, but many here thought he would jump on the San Diego State job and nothing happened there, but judging the facilities Cal Poly has, it looks like a beautiful place to settle in, that's for sure.

My personal opinion is that if he is going to leave Indiana State, i'd love for him to get an even bigger job and at a BCS school but the pictures on that link show a pretty impressive locale and top-notch facilities.

Someone else commented that Dr. Bradley has the reins and will be VERY involved in the search for RP's replacement if this comes about, and not surprisingly, I have a tremendous amount of confidence that he will find us ANOTHER guy of Ron's character and ability. For that I am feeling good, but obviously, many of us know Ron pretty well and I know I will miss him greatly, especially his easy-to-approach persona. 

No tears yet, it is not a done deal but I wouldn't be surprised that this one might just happen. I won't bore you with my oft-mentioned big fish in a small pound comparision but in the back of my mind, that is what just might make him think about staying, but only time will tell.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I have no idea what RP is making at ISU but here is some info for Cal Poly that should be fairly accurate.

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2010/10/12/1326335/cal-poly-athletic-director-got.html


----------



## Gotta Hav

SSOM...Of all the ISU rumors that I've ever heard, this has got to be the top one.  RP and his wife leaving, to go back to California, and Cal Poly.   Really?   

I hope I'm wrong and will eat my keyboard if I am, but for RP to leave....well, it's just ain't going to happen.

I've talked to both RP and his wife about living here and the social and cultural differences of living in CA and IN....and how drastically different the two states are etc....but the idea of  leaving here was a remote, if not ridiculous idea to both of them........just about two months ago.

When I brought up the fact of how much more you can have in IN versus CA, and sillyingly suggested that they could come here and have a nice place in the country with 20 acres...they both SCOFFED AT THE IDEA of moving back simultaneously and said they had 140 acres and couldn't ever see giving that up, for nothing back in CA.


----------



## TreeTop

Gotta Hav said:


> SSOM...Of all the ISU rumors that I've ever heard, this has got to be the top one.  RP and his wife leaving, to go back to California, and Cal Poly.   Really?
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and will eat my keyboard if I am, but for RP to leave....well, it's just ain't going to happen.
> 
> I've talked to both RP and his wife about living here and the social and cultural differences of living in CA and IN....and how drastically different the two states are etc....but the idea of  leaving here was a remote, if not ridiculous idea to both of them........just about two months ago.
> 
> When I brought up the fact of how much more you can have in IN versus CA, and sillyingly suggested that they could come here and have a nice place in the country with 20 acres...they both SCOFFED AT THE IDEA of moving back simultaneously and said they had 140 acres and couldn't ever see giving that up, for nothing back in CA.



You need to watch the WTHI report...sounds like he's absolutely interested in the CalPoly job.

To answer the salary question by sycamorefan317....Prettyman made $127,926 in 2008.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Quabachi said:


> You need to watch the WTHI report...sounds like he's absolutely interested in the CalPoly job.
> 
> To answer the salary question by sycamorefan317....Prettyman made $127,926 in 2008.



Well, if it's true, and RP leaves...well, I'm calling it the way I see , and Im calling Ron Prettymen, fickle.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> SSOM...Of all the ISU rumors that I've ever heard, this has got to be the top one.  RP and his wife leaving, to go back to California, and Cal Poly.   Really?
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and will eat my keyboard if I am, but for RP to leave....well, it's just ain't going to happen.
> 
> I've talked to both RP and his wife about living here and the social and cultural differences of living in CA and IN....and how drastically different the two states are etc....but the idea of  leaving here was a remote, if not ridiculous idea to both of them........just about two months ago.
> 
> When I brought up the fact of how much more you can have in IN versus CA, and sillyingly suggested that they could come here and have a nice place in the country with 20 acres...they both SCOFFED AT THE IDEA of moving back simultaneously and said they had 140 acres and couldn't ever see giving that up, for nothing back in CA.



uhhhh I don't know if we've met before? But I don't report false truths. Fact is, about 2 or 3 hours after my post WTHI responded and Trib Star with a story of their own. What's new sycamorepride dropped the bomb before the news stations did? It's become a game to me at this point - he's on the outs brutha, take it to the bank. Who sends out a letter saying, "oh by the way" if you hear this it's probably in fact it is true?


----------



## BankShot

Is he gonna keep his Toad Hop rental property, or totally liquidate all of his Wabash Valley assets in favor of the California smog & inevitable state bankruptcy, which will undoubtedly play upon the CA Educators Pension program?

Really surprised that RP would even consider this move. There's NO comparison between ISU & Cal Poly athletics. He obviously has taken new priorities in life...and actually, never completed his ISU "transformation." Do you think that he simply got burned out on the current economic crisis and it's impact upon his envisioned ISU changes?

I like RP...good man. Wish him the best in all future pursuits - if he leaves.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> uhhhh I don't know if we've met before? But I don't report false truths. Fact is, about 2 or 3 hours after my post WTHI responded and Trib Star with a story of their own. What's new sycamorepride dropped the bomb before the news stations did? It's become a game to me at this point - he's on the outs brutha, take it to the bank. Who sends out a letter saying, "oh by the way" if you hear this it's probably in fact it is true?



Well, ya got to admit...the news was shocking....especially when ya arrive home after a night out from a long week at work and ya get on your sports blog with a nice beer high and read the bad news for ISU Athletics.  I appreciate you being in front of the power curve with the quick news release, but I'm not happy about the buzz kill I got fom reading it last night. Hahahaha!!!   

And what is a Cal Poly anyway?   Is that really a move up, a move sideways, or a move down?   

Teams in the Big West conference are Fullerton, Pacific, Northridge, Long Beach State, UC Davis, UC Irvine, UC Riverside, UC Santa Barbara.

That sounds like a step backwards, but whatever, I'm glad that we had RP as long as we did.  He probably single handedly saved ISU football.  He's a great guy and knows how to make tough decisions...just recall his firing of Lou West, in the middle of the football season.  Wow!   Does anyone remember who the genius was that interviewed and hired Lou West as our Affirmitive Action head coach?


----------



## bluepower

Gotta Hav...it is definitely a move up in pay and more than a slight move up in quality of athletic prowess.  Cal Poly itself is not at the top of the heap, but it is not a sideways move.  Plus, it puts RP in the spotlight for another western school.  The big drawback is the cost of living in that beautiful community.  Lots of options to weigh.

By the way...just checked and the woman who held the post for 16 years at Cal Poly left at the end of December and her salary was $188,376.  She had recently received a 15% raise...probably to spike her pension!!


----------



## bluepower

Here is the blog item form the Daily Mustang newspaper at Cal Poly about RP's visit to the campus.  Not much new info, but a different perspective:

http://mustangdaily.net/blog-isu-athletics-director-set-for-interview/


----------



## football fan

I just don't believe you go interview if a)  you don't want the job and/or b) you are trying to get the current ISU Administration to give you a raise.  It is one of the two.


----------



## TJames

*hey....i know who the geniuses were that interviewed and hired coach west.....*

it was a two-person crime....lol....hoisted upon the athletic department.....and it was done with the idea of trying to intentially kill out the football program.....from the inside out.....and it almost worked too....if not for the courage and vision of ron prettyman......


----------



## IndianaState45

BankShot said:


> Is he gonna keep his Toad Hop rental property, or totally liquidate all of his Wabash Valley assets in favor of the California smog & inevitable state bankruptcy, which will undoubtedly play upon the CA Educators Pension program?
> 
> Really surprised that RP would even consider this move. There's NO comparison between ISU & Cal Poly athletics. He obviously has taken new priorities in life...and actually, never completed his ISU "transformation." Do you think that he simply got burned out on the current economic crisis and it's impact upon his envisioned ISU changes?
> 
> I like RP...good man. Wish him the best in all future pursuits - if he leaves.



He actually owns the former Saddle Club Estate...a very nice property near St. Mary of the Woods. Sounds like a rip on the west side if you ask me. One of the best guys I ever knew actually lived in the real Toad Hop. West T has produced a lot of ISU football players in the last 20 years especially for the size of the school.


----------



## Gotta Hav

IndianaState45 said:


> He actually owns the former Saddle Club Estate...a very nice property near St. Mary of the Woods. Sounds like a rip on the west side if you ask me. One of the best guys I ever knew actually lived in the real Toad Hop. West T has produced a lot of ISU football players in the last 20 years especially for the size of the school.



Wow...I never knew that Toad Hop and West T, were one in the same, or that Toad Hop was even a real location.   I've actually heard people say thru the years, "where ya from, Toad Hop?    A google search revealed a lesson in geography. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toad_Hop,_Indiana

http://tribstar.com/features/x1155775806/Memories-of-Toad-Hop-Indiana/print


----------



## IndianaState45

Nice article


----------



## Sackalot

I am not entirely surprised by all this, but anyone would be silly not to at a minimum check out the opportunity, much of his family lives out there and if it "makes sense" I can see no real reason to not check it out.  He may stay, he may not...what is most important if he leaves is a good transition to a strong candidate.  If he doesn't leave, it is most important that he retains his reputation and plans to continue to change and improve ISU athletics.  Unfortunately these things happen, opportunities arise and you have to check them out...as one faculty person once said, "higher education (athletics too) is like the NFL draft, you go where the job is...you can't wait for the job where you want to be."  In this case, it may well be that the job where RP wants to be is actually available??  Can't fault him for that...though I and most of you would never want to move to Cali (especially now with the economic mess out there) RP most certainly has a different mindset on that topic...


And lets be honest, this winter give great reason to move to warmer climates anyway...lol

I think RP has done a great job, has really put ISU in a good place, if he leaves he leaves a great legacy of improvement.  If he stays he shows his commitment to moving ISU athletics to that consistant realm of winning and having strong programs and facilities.


----------



## Callmedoc

Cal Poly is a great institution and if the want Ron, Most likely they will get him...all we can control is what we can control which is who would be the next in line...Any thoughts on that? I would like to see us go back to our roots and hire an alum but an outside hire wouldnt be the worst..


----------



## Daveinth

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Cal Poly is a great institution and if the want Ron, Most likely they will get him...all we can control is what we can control which is who would be the next in line...Any thoughts on that? I would like to see us go back to our roots and hire an alum but an outside hire wouldnt be the worst..



Hire the best person for the job regardless of where he or she is from . Our past scares me so lets not make it someone just because they have roots here . If they in fact do want him your right they will probably get him ( hope not ) .


----------



## Sycamore Proud

As much as I hate to say it, I'm afraid we'll need to go to our basic philosophy used when a front liner is not available--next man up from either within or from outside the system. With the improvements in athletic philosophy and overall athletic performance at ISU, I think we should be able to attract good candidates. I trust President Bradley to get the best available candidate.

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:

I hope all of this is unnecessary, but . . . .


----------



## Kosor77

Has anybody thought that maybe we will offer him a raise to stay here at ISU. I'm from cali. and I can asure all of you on here that Cal. Poly is part of the California State University System which has taken bigger budget cuts then any school in Indiana has. They just canceled summer school last year and this year too. Athletic programs in the CSU system have taken huge hits out there. We don't know the exact details of what they are offering him. They maybe be offering him more money but who says that we can't counter offer him to make him stay.


----------



## Teamwork

If any of the earlier numbers tossed around were close to accurate, he can live here one hell of a lot better than he can in CA even with a lower salary.  Yeah, no beach or surf but how could one ever not miss our fantastic winter season and the building excitement of Sycamore sports?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

The interview is reportedly set for this week on Wed. and Thurs.

http://www.indianastatesman.com/news/date-set-for-prettyman-s-cal-poly-interview-1.2008025


----------



## bluepower

*Ron Prettyman Interviewing at Cal Poly--LATE NEWS--He'll STAY at ISU!!*

The Indiana Statesman student paper has posted an article which makes it seem more likely that if offered the job at Cal Poly San Luis Obispo, AD Ron Prettyman would accept it.  Prettyman, in concert with President Bradley have done a lot to help build the baseball program to what it has become.  Two solid coaching hires and new facilities...who could ask for more in such a short time.  Here's a link to that article:

http://www.indianastatesman.com/news...view-1.2008025


SEE THE BREAKING NEWS NEAR END OF THIS THREAD AT POST #41


----------



## BlueHeart

*Real Estate In San Luis Obispo*

http://realestate.slocountyhomes.com/idx/3482/details.php?idxID=239&listingID=165766

Just an example of the fine homes with some acreage available near Cal Poly...just sayin'....


Seems a far cry of where our AD lives currently on 140 acres and a large beautiful home...stick built not "manufactured".  Hope the lure of life in Indiana's countryside on a former Horse Ranch outweighs the lure of living near the ocean.


----------



## bent20

Leaving now makes sense.

I don't think anyone should blame him for trying to advance his career and return to a part of the country he considers home. I also don't think anyone should consider this a dark day for Indiana State. I'm sure we can find another talented AD, if necessary, and Prettyman would be leaving the university with most of its athletic programs in good shape and improving. We might not be winning conference championships in most sports yet, but we're contending for them in several. Most of the coaches are new - Miles was just re-signed - maybe he considers it a good time to leave, if he's going to, and you couldn't really blame him. If he's going to leave, it makes sense to go now.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BlueHeart said:


> http://realestate.slocountyhomes.com/idx/3482/details.php?idxID=239&listingID=165766
> 
> Just an example of the fine homes with some acreage available near Cal Poly...just sayin'....
> 
> 
> Seems a far cry of where our AD lives currently on 140 acres and a large beautiful home...stick built not "manufactured".  Hope the lure of life in Indiana's countryside on a former Horse Ranch outweighs the lure of living near the ocean.



Nice home search -- how long did it take to find a "manufactured" home in SLO County?! LOL!

It's at best a lateral move; with Cal Poly moving to the Big Sky in football; some would argue it's a school with a 'upcoming' Athl Dept.

He's a CA guy; worked for quite a while in the Cal St U system; Calif is one of the RICHEST recruiting areas...

Daily, more and more Americans are moving TO the coasts/oceans/water than AWAY from it; the Midwest continues to empty and/or consolidate in metro areas

The chance of any U.S. state declaring bankruptcy...  pretty steep.  There are a ton of legal hurdles to clear; the long-term financial implications are even steeper.  The only people who will have success with a state declaring bankruptcy -- the lawywers who work the case AND the lawyers who handle the subsequent lawsuits.


----------



## bluepower

Here's an update on the interview schedule from calpoly.edu.  Prettyman is one of three finalists for the AD position:

http://www.calpoly.edu/


----------



## bluepower

Here's an update on the interview process for the AD position from calpoly.edu.  Prettyman is one of three candidates:

http://www.calpoly.edu/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bluepower said:


> Here's an update on the interview schedule from calpoly.edu.  Prettyman is one of three finalists for the AD position:
> 
> http://www.calpoly.edu/



Thanks for posting - big surprise huh? lol This is such a done deal it's not even funny - I think he's a lock.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'm not at all surprised that he is one of the finalists.  It would be hard to imagine he wouldn't be in the top 3.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'm not at all surprised that he is one of the finalists. It would be hard to imagine he wouldn't be in the top 3.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thanks for posting - big surprise huh? lol This is such a done deal it's not even funny - I think he's a lock.



Unless they choose one of the other finalists. I know we all love Prettyman, but there are other great AD candidates out there and these two he's competing with look pretty good.

I hope if we have to start an AD search, the university is as forthcoming with candidate bios and info as Cal Poly is.


----------



## SycEm

Article from the campus newspaper - Mustang Daily - with quotes from Greg Lansing and Ron.


----------



## bluepower

Here's a story from the Daily Mustang student paper at Cal Poly which has quotes from Prettyman and Greg Lansing.  Prettyman is high on getting this new job:

http://mustangdaily.net/ad-search-prettyman-very-interested-in-cal-poly/


----------



## bluepower

Well done article.  It really does look like Prettyman is the TOP candidate.  He shows a lot of interest in the job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, things are sounding more and more like formalities at this point. Looks like Indiana State could be hunting for a replacement very soon.


----------



## KAPat1865

It doesnt look good Sycamore Fans. They would totally miss out on a great hire if they don't hire RP. Let's hope they make a mistake..


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The really bad part of this is that they are doing a public forum with the candidates.  I remember when we hired Ron, after his public forum there wasn't really anybody else in the conversation.  Ron is just that good with the PR stuff...


----------



## bent20

He's the only finalist who has gone public, according to the article. That suggests to me that Ron is ready to move on. Even if he isn't chosen for this job, I wouldn't expect him to be at State much longer. No reason to be gloom and doom though. Change can be good, if you hire the right replacement.


----------



## bluepower

Link to story today (12/24) from a SLO T.V. Station:

http://www.ksby.com/news/first-fina...letic-director-position-interviews-on-campus/


----------



## bluepower

Here's the Cal Poly SLO paper's article on Thursday's interview and public forum.  Sure looks like he's a gonner!:

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/02/24/1496871/prettyman-sees-room-for-facilities.html


----------



## bluepower

This morning's San Luis Obispo article on yesterday's public forum.  Prettyman actually stating what improvements in facilities he'd push for at Cal Poly.  Looks like a gonner to me!:

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/02/24/1496871/prettyman-sees-room-for-facilities.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bluepower said:


> Here's the Cal Poly SLO paper's article on Thursday's interview and public forum.  Sure looks like he's a gonner!:
> 
> http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/02/24/1496871/prettyman-sees-room-for-facilities.html



I told you guys this a week ago... I said he was gone - it wasn't reading between the lines, it's just the way it's going to go down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluepower said:


> Here's the Cal Poly SLO paper's article on Thursday's interview and public forum. Sure looks like he's a gonner!:
> 
> http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/02/24/1496871/prettyman-sees-room-for-facilities.html


 
Here is another article with video.

http://www.ksby.com/news/ron-prettyman-makes-case-to-become-cal-poly-s-next-athletic-director/


----------



## bluepower

The TV report says the remaining two candidates are "scheduled to visit campus within the next two weeks."  That means we're going to be in suspense for about two weeks.  Be interesting to see if the TribStar and local TV stations do anything with this as Prettyman will be back on campus later today.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

He sure did say "We..." a lot.  That scares me...:verysad:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bluepower said:


> Here's the Cal Poly SLO paper's article on Thursday's interview and public forum.  Sure looks like he's a gonner!:
> 
> http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/02/24/1496871/prettyman-sees-room-for-facilities.html



He sure did say "We..." a lot.  That scares me...:verysad:


----------



## garyd63

*Next ISU AD*

They come and they go, they come and they go.  The only thing to be really scared about is how much the next AD will be paid.  Does the Pres and Board in charge of these hires ever think about getting someone for less money?  I doubt it.  The money merry-go-round continues to spin and students and tax payers dizzily pay the bills.


----------



## Daveinth

We pay so little thats why when we do get good people they are constantly going after other jobs . For the job that he does i would say he is highly underpaid .


----------



## TJames

*hey gary,....*

cal poly's AD makes about $180,000 a year.....ISU's is paid considerably less......


----------



## IndyTreeFan

garyd63 said:


> They come and they go, they come and they go.  The only thing to be really scared about is how much the next AD will be paid.  Does the Pres and Board in charge of these hires ever think about getting someone for less money?  I doubt it.  The money merry-go-round continues to spin and students and tax payers dizzily pay the bills.



Please, for the love of God, go away...


----------



## bent20

$127,926, according to the Indystar database that's a couple of years old now. That's really not that much compared to others. Seventeen people at the university are paid more than he is.


----------



## Bluesier

I don't think the money is a big advantage in this situation, $180,000 in California won't get you near as much, compared to the pirce of living in the Haute.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Please, for the love of God, go away...



I could piggy back on to this and say something really mean... But I will use my better judgement and just second what ITF said.


----------



## TJames

*Gary reminds me of that gnat that just keeps flying up around your face...lol...*

you know...he's not a major problem...just bothers you all the time....lol....


----------



## sycamore tuff

bent20 said:


> $127,926, according to the Indystar database that's a couple of years old now. That's really not that much compared to others. Seventeen people at the university are paid more than he is.



If he does leave, I would like to put my name in for the job.  Being a loyal Sycamore Alum and fan I would offer my services for a mere $99,999.99/year.  Hey it's not like I would be asking for triple digits.


----------



## bluepower

Prettyman sat down with Todd Golden today (Saturday) for an interview.  He published a portion of the interview on his blog.  The full interview will be in Sunday's TribStar:

http://blogs.tribstar.com/downinthevalley/?p=460


----------



## hans1950

The article in Sunday paper sure sounds like he's gone if they offer..


----------



## bluepower

Here's the article from Sunday's paper that Hans1950 was talking about...and yes, if he is offered the position, he will take it:

http://tribstar.com/sports/x6285761...e-AD-Ron-Prettyman-explains-Cal-Poly-interest


----------



## bluepower

Here's a story from Tuesday on a second candidate's visit to Cal Poly.  He looks promising too:

http://www.ksby.com/news/torre-chisholm-makes-his-case-to-be-cal-poly-s-next-ad/


----------



## bent20

bluepower said:


> Here's a story from Tuesday on a second candidate's visit to Cal Poly.  He looks promising too:
> 
> http://www.ksby.com/news/torre-chisholm-makes-his-case-to-be-cal-poly-s-next-ad/



That's just it. I think it's a bit naive for some to think Prettyman is the obvious choice. Those other candidates didn't look like push overs. I don't think they're going through the interview process at Cal Poly just for appearance's sake.


----------



## caddytree32

We lost one of the best baseball coaches around, Meggs and now we are losing one of the best athletic directors. Why are we letting things like this happen at Indiana State?


----------



## Sackalot

We can't deny it...we are a mid-major and coaches, asst. ADs and ADs are going to come and go...Heck we let the greatest coach in history go way back in John Wooden.  It is just the way it is...we can't pay and provide what others can.  But...what I find gratifying is that there are sooooo many great coaches, great people that have roots at ISU.  

These types of things are going to happen (whether Ron leaves or not).  If Lansing keeps winning, other schools will come calling too.  As Trent continues to win and grow the football program, others will come calling with more resources.  ISU can't compete with a Big 10, ACC, SEC, PAC 10 school it is just that simple.  They have millions to throw around and we have thousands.


----------



## TJames

*one word....M-O-N-E-Y*

indiana state will continue to have problems keeping athletic depatment personnel and coaches for a long period of time due to the lack of competitive salaries. 

its gotten better since ron prettyman took over as athletic director, but indiana state still lags behind other schools in the mvc and comparable conferences. 

isu pays its athletic director around $125,000-$130,000.....cal poly is offering at least $180,000....and that's in a state that has a lot more economic issues than indiana does.....


----------



## Sackalot

Look at McKenna...who can blame him for leaving he is getting paid WAY more to be an asst. coach at Oregon than he was to be the head coach at ISU.


----------



## TJames

*and Trent took a hefty pay cut to become the head coach at Indiana State...*

from what he was making as an assistant at Washington.


----------



## Gotta Hav

TJames said:


> indiana state will continue to have problems keeping athletic depatment personnel and coaches for a long period of time due to the lack of competitive salaries.
> 
> its gotten better since ron prettyman took over as athletic director, but indiana state still lags behind other schools in the mvc and comparable conferences.
> 
> isu pays its athletic director around $125,000-$130,000.....cal poly is offering at least $180,000....and that's in a state that has a lot more economic issues than indiana does.....



And why is it money?  It's because Indiana State doesn't have any money.  And why doesn't ISU have any money?   As a friend of mine explained it to me, look at who we've graduated from ISU for decades. Its been mostly TEACHERS.  If you're a teacher, what kind of wealth are you accumulating?  As much as lawyers, and Doctors from IU, or engineers from Purdue?  Not hardly.   We won't ever have the money until we have the RICH ALUMNI who are willing to pay the bills, to keep the coaches.  Period.


----------



## bent20

Gotta Hav said:


> And why is it money?  It's because Indiana State doesn't have any money.  And why doesn't ISU have any money?   As a friend of mine explained it to me, look at who we've graduated from ISU for decades. Its been mostly TEACHERS.  If you're a teacher, what kind of wealth are you accumulating?  As much as lawyers, and Doctors from IU, or engineers from Purdue?  Not hardly.   We won't ever have the money until we have the RICH ALUMNI who are willing to pay the bills, to keep the coaches.  Period.



That over simplifies it a bit though. We're also a state funded school and don't have the enrollment of these bigger schools, until recently we even had one of the lowest enrollments in the MVC (Cal Poly, by the way, has about 8,000 more students than we do). Couple that with the fact that last year, ISU took the biggest funding hit of all the state universities. I think we're on the right track to doing better (at least we still have a baseball program, unlike poor UNI), but it's not just about having wealthier alumni. Lord knows I wish I was.


----------



## sycamore51

As far as pay goes, how much more substantial would that increase be when you consider the higher cost of living.  My couisin and I have roughly the same size house on the same size lot.  I live in southern Indiana and he lives in San Diego.  I payed roughly $130k for mine and he paid a touch over $700k for his.  We make less around these parts, but we also pay less around these parts.


----------



## Sackalot

I hear that argument all the time about ISU graduating Teachers.  That is true but only half of the truth.  

IU, Purdue, etc. have been raising money from their alumni for over a century.  We are still in the midst of our first ever capital campaign.  There has never been a culture of giving back to ISU...period.  That is going to change over time with the addition of captial campaigns, connections with alumni, etc.  Students are going to start leaving ISU with a feeling that is necessary to give back...prior to the last 3-4 years that did not exist on campus at all.  

I mean lets be realistic here...Purdue just completed a capital campaign 2 or 3 years ago that raise 1.4 billion....billion.  Though one can argue that the $ came from alumni that are engineers, farmers, etc.  The reality is that it also came from a culture of giving back and from donors that are connected.  Same with IU.  When talking about athletics and earmarked money for that purpose, we are talking about Varsity Clubs that are ENORMOUS and have "clubs" in almost every major city in the region and even across the country...they support athletics from afar.  ISU has never had that culture until about 2 years ago.  It will take time, but it will be different in 20 years.  IU and Purdue just have a LOT of experience with this whereas ISU has only a few years of it.  

But lets look at what has been done within the past 5 years with donor relations.  We have a beautiful new building that just openned on campus (bookstore and alumni offices) we have a new college of business coming on line soon that will be the first named building from a donor at ISU.  Those are two steps in the right direction.


----------



## bent20

If we're going to mention Purdue and IU as well then I'm going to bring up enrollment again, because enrollment means more graduates and more state money. We have around 12,000 students, right? Purdue has almost 40,000 students, IU has 42,000. Big difference!!!! We're not on the same level as those schools. We're not as big. When it comes to how much money we have coming in, we can't compare ourselves to them.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*All good points*

While State graduating teachers is part of the solution, it's only a part (and a small part) -- whether a lot of folks want to admit it, there are a number of areas in Indiana where the teachers make up the majority of the 'upper class.'

Not everywhere but in many parts.

As to gloomington and west laffy ---Having larger alumni bases of engineers, scientists, lawyers and doctors is a HUGE advantage; but remember, that  gloomington has benefited from over a century of pure, unadulterated nepotism from the statehouse coffers; west laffy has decades worth of government research monies.

As to the culture of 'giving back' --- why is that?

what is it inherent in the student experience at west laffy and gloomington that fosters that culture that is missing in The Haute?

When they kicked off the March On! campaign, I was surprised (initially) that State had NEVER conducted a capital campaign (it also didn't help that it kicked off during the largest recession in ~70 years!)


----------



## Eleven

4Q_iu said:


> (it also didn't help that it kicked off during the largest recession in ~70 years!)



Didn't help, but the plans were already in place for the timing of the campaign - before the recession... couldn't be helped.


----------



## Sackalot

bent20 said:


> If we're going to mention Purdue and IU as well then I'm going to bring up enrollment again, because enrollment means more graduates and more state money. We have around 12,000 students, right? Purdue has almost 40,000 students, IU has 42,000. Big difference!!!! We're not on the same level as those schools. We're not as big. When it comes to how much money we have coming in, we can't compare ourselves to them.



Lets also look at history here.  When ISU was chartered in 1865 and started classes in 1871 (I think it was), ISU was in TH, IU shortly came to be in Bloomington and Purdue shortly there after was in Lafeyette.  IU and Purdue stayed put for decades while ISU branched out creating both ISU-Muncie and ISU-Eville.  In doing that ISU created two completely different universities which with current enrollments today would put ISU at approx. 56,000 by my count.  While ISU was branching out and wanting to provided education to the entire state as was mandated by the charter.  IU and Purdue were staying put, building their "brand" in their own towns, literally creating their own towns around their universities.  Then, after they were juggarnauts of universities they spread their wings and created the "high school/college campuses that exist today" throughout the state which take students from ISU and have recently kept our growth in check.  So when we talk about enrollment, I agree that ours is so much smaller than theirs, but that was by design and unfortunately that has bit us in the rear.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> Didn't help, but the plans were already in place for the timing of the campaign - before the recession... couldn't be helped.



It COULD have been helped; why not kick off a capital campaign in the 1960s when State went from ISC to ISU?  How about in the mid-80s when ISU-E was given it's "freedom?"   Why not during the mid-late 1990s when the stock market was going crazy?!

They could have planned and started a capital campaign much earlier than the INITIAL one in 2008/09!  It's another mark of the 'vision' with the University.


----------



## Sackalot

4Q_iu said:


> what is it inherent in the student experience at west laffy and gloomington that fosters that culture that is missing in The Haute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it is just simply, until just recently not even a topic that is broached on campus.  Seldom if ever is the concept brought up...ISU is looked at by most students as a means to an end...and it is supported by tax dollars so there is no need to give is the mentality that I see.
> 
> IU/PU are not looked at in the same way.  It is just that simple.  Alumni that I know from IU/PU just tend to give, while alumni that I know from ISU don't give as easily.  Dozens of reason why that is...but it just is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sackalot

4Q_iu said:


> It COULD have been helped; why not kick off a capital campaign in the 1960s when State went from ISC to ISU?  How about in the mid-80s when ISU-E was given it's "freedom?"   Why not during the mid-late 1990s when the stock market was going crazy?!
> 
> They could have planned and started a capital campaign much earlier than the INITIAL one in 2008/09!  It's another mark of the 'vision' with the University.



I have asked that very question of almost everyone I know that any affiliation with ISU...none have an answer.  All I can figure is that we got so fat off the money from the state that capital campaigns seemed unnecessary.  And the mentality that "we graduate teachers who have no money anyways"


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> Lets also look at history here.  When ISU was chartered in 1865 and started classes in 1871 (I think it was), ISU was in TH, IU shortly came to be in Bloomington and Purdue shortly there after was in Lafeyette.  IU and Purdue stayed put for decades while ISU branched out creating both ISU-Muncie and ISU-Eville.  In doing that ISU created two completely different universities which with current enrollments today would put ISU at approx. 56,000 by my count.  While ISU was branching out and wanting to provided education to the entire state as was mandated by the charter.  IU and Purdue were staying put, building their "brand" in their own towns, literally creating their own towns around their universities.  Then, after they were juggarnauts of universities they spread their wings and created the "high school/college campuses that exist today" throughout the state which take students from ISU and have recently kept our growth in check.  So when we talk about enrollment, I agree that ours is so much smaller than theirs, but that was by design and unfortunately that has bit us in the rear.



I question your statement of ISU branching out.

I believe ISU (ISTC and ISC) were directed by the State to provide for classes in Evansville and Muncie.

Truth be known, Muncie was truly forced on State as the ball bros. bought the grounds, buildings, etc of several failed private normal schools and GAVE it to the state of indiana PROVIDED the state would take on the mission.

Most likely AFTER the state received the assets did ISTC step into that role.

I don't remember any 'pioneering professor's from Terre Haute developing wanderlust to lecture to the Muncie Masses -- the professors that DID go to Muncie were sent kicking and screaming!

Plus, Purdue have regional campuses in Westville and Calumet AND all of the iu regional high schools hasn't really hurt their donations.


----------



## Eleven

4Q_iu said:


> It COULD have been helped; why not kick off a capital campaign in the 1960s when State went from ISC to ISU?



Zzz... Ok.. if that's what you meant, then I guess you are right.
I meant THIS capital campaign.


----------



## sycamore51

4Q_iu said:


> I question your statement of ISU branching out.
> 
> I believe ISU (ISTC and ISC) were directed by the State to provide for classes in Evansville and Muncie.
> 
> Truth be known, Muncie was truly forced on State as the ball bros. bought the grounds, buildings, etc of several failed private normal schools and GAVE it to the state of indiana PROVIDED the state would take on the mission.
> 
> Most likely AFTER the state received the assets did ISTC step into that role.
> 
> I don't remember any 'pioneering professor's from Terre Haute developing wanderlust to lecture to the Muncie Masses -- the professors that DID go to Muncie were sent kicking and screaming!
> 
> *Plus, Purdue have regional campuses in Westville and Calumet AND all of the iu regional high schools hasn't really hurt their donations.*




This is right on the money I think.  IUSoutheast is right here in my area and a lot of students go there. A majority are teachers, business, and nursing.  A lot like ISU.  They don't want to go to the big school, but still give money after they get out.  PU just opened up a technology branch down here as well.  I believe a lot of kids in South Central Indiana that would prefer ISU to the "BIG 2" are being taken by the regional campuses.  They are very strong in the exact same areas as ISU.  ISU needs to start a law school.  I know there was talk at one time, but don't know where it died.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> Zzz... Ok.. if that's what you meant, then I guess you are right.
> I meant THIS capital campaign.



Sorry -- I wasn't too clear.  IF this had not been the 'FIRST EVER' campaign, the timing wouldn't hurt as bad!

Universities have been doing campaigns for a long time; it's been in recent years that some have become more organized/professional/public, etc.

It's also the Silent / 'Greatest' Generation (DOB 1925-45) that will be able to bequeath the largest amount of wealth in the history of the nation.  The question, will it go to their children (the Boomers), grandchildren (the Gen Xers), great-grands (the Millennials) OR to their alma maters?


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamore51 said:


> [/B]
> 
> This is right on the money I think.  IUSoutheast is right here in my area and a lot of students go there. A majority are teachers, business, and nursing.  A lot like ISU.  They don't want to go to the big school, but still give money after they get out.  PU just opened up a technology branch down here as well.  I believe a lot of kids in South Central Indiana that would prefer ISU to the "BIG 2" are being taken by the regional campuses.  They are very strong in the exact same areas as ISU.  ISU needs to start a law school.  I know there was talk at one time, but don't know where it died.



I haven't heard a peep about another law school since Dr Bradley assumed his job.

I don't think the prior administration vetted the law school idea to the folks in Indy or Gloomington  (And I don't think the State Bar Association was hip for the idea...)  Ostensibly, it was the state didn't lack for lawyers (between gloomington, Indianapolis, Valpo's and North Crooks law schools) but maybe it was a way to protect another iu interest.

I wholeheartedly agree about iu-southeast ---  I was STUNNED when the state gave them $$$ to build dorms; have to believe that State is (and usi to some extent) UNDER-utilized.

I disagree that any of the iu-regionals provide the same or better classroom instruction as State, refuse to believe it.  What they ARE better at, 'marketing themselves,' AND allowing kids to attend "college" and live at home.


----------



## Sackalot

4Q_iu said:


> I haven't heard a peep about another law school since Dr Bradley assumed his job.
> 
> I don't think the prior administration vetted the law school idea to the folks in Indy or Gloomington  (And I don't think the State Bar Association was hip for the idea...)  Ostensibly, it was the state didn't lack for lawyers (between gloomington, Indianapolis, Valpo's and North Crooks law schools) but maybe it was a way to protect another iu interest.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree about iu-southeast ---  I was STUNNED when the state gave them $$$ to build dorms; have to believe that State is (and usi to some extent) UNDER-utilized.
> 
> I disagree that any of the iu-regionals provide the same or better classroom instruction as State, refuse to believe it.  What they ARE better at, 'marketing themselves,' AND allowing kids to attend "college" and live at home.




4q you kill me...I didn't intentionally say ISU went up there and built the damn place, I said as the charter mandated...meaning that the state said...DO THIS.  

The point is that ISU was "spread thin" early on.  While Purdue and IU kept growing in their hometowns.  Purdue Calumet, IUPUI, etc. didn't come around until much, much later after Purdue and IU were HUGE.  The hospital does help for sure.  

My simple point is that ISU should be a much larger school but it isn't because the state forced ISU into this situation. That is all I was saying.:sycamores:


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> 4q you kill me...I didn't intentionally say ISU went up there and built the damn place, I said as the charter mandated...meaning that the state said...DO THIS.
> 
> The point is that ISU was "spread thin" early on.  While Purdue and IU kept growing in their hometowns.  Purdue Calumet, IUPUI, etc. didn't come around until much, much later after Purdue and IU were HUGE.  The hospital does help for sure.
> 
> My simple point is that ISU should be a much larger school but it isn't because the state forced ISU into this situation. That is all I was saying.:sycamores:



I think we're in agreement, I just think we're looking at it differently.

State, est. in 1865, began classes in 1870;  State began operating isu-m (as istc -eastern division) in 1918, 48 years after the first class.

gloomington, est. in 1820, was offering classes in Indy as early as 1914, 94 years later.

I think the establishment of isu-m hurt State, isu-e not as much; though i never thought isu-e would equal or surpass state in enrollment; especially considering the quality of the degree...

Perhaps if State had moved to Indy following the 1880 fire, isu-m may have not come to be or maybe much, much later.

Few people realize that the ball bros. wanted a college in muncie because they felt 'the east' wasn't represented.  

Look at a map; gloomington is in the central part of state; west laffy a bit further to the west but still essentially the central part and The Haute, well, shoot, there's not MUCH room between campus and illinois.

All of these discussions are essentially moot -- we all know that state needs more resources; daniels will ensure it won't come from the state government; so, all of us need to do our part to help.


----------



## sycamore51

It may not be as good, but it's good enough to keep kids at home.  They stay here and network with the Louisville business community and local hospitals and schools.  I've always felt ISU has never gone after people in my area of the state like they should.


----------



## bluepower

Here's the article from San Luis Obispo on the final of the three candidates visiting campus this week.  All three look strong.  In another thread elsewhere on SycamorePride, Jason Svoboda says that he has it on good authority that Ron Prettyman is THE MAN for the the job.  We'll see very soon:

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/03/08/1513205/ad-candidate-oberhelman-led-aztecs.html


----------



## Jon

I talked with RP in St. Louis briefly, and once again, was just so impressed by everything about him.  I will say this...if he leaves...he has put us in an EXCELLENT position to find a young up and comer to replace him.  Our athletics programs are on the rise virtually across the board.  The next person could continue that rise and hang their hat on expanding the athletics offered at ISU if things continue to grow.

I continue to hope he stays, but I've almost come to terms with the fact that he will be lured away...at least I can be excited about where the athletics department is at this point!


----------



## bluepower

Breaking News:  Sycamore23 is reporting on a thread on the Sycamore basketball boards that Ron Prettyman will be staying at ISU.  The postings didn't say any more than that other than this was inside information and to wait for the news to be released offically.  Others on the board said "she" is a reliable souce connected to the University.

Good news indeed.  Awaiting confirmation.


----------



## bluepower

Craig Pearson at the TribStar says via Twitter that Prettyman has informed his staff via e-mail that he WILL stay at ISU!!

http://twitter.com/#!/craig_pearson


----------



## bluepower

Eleven posted this ISU press release on the basketball board:

Official ISU Press Release:

Ron Prettyman staying as athletic director

Ron Prettyman is staying on as Indiana State University's athletic director, university officials announced. 

Prettyman had been a finalist in the search for a new athletic director at California State University at San Luis Obispo, but told Indiana State President Dan Bradley on Friday he would be remaining with the Sycamores.

"Ron has done a tremendous job guiding Indiana State's intercollegiate athletics programs for the past six years. I am pleased that he has decided to stay and help ensure that the success that has been so evident in many areas will continue," Bradley said. "We'd like to see Ron finish out his career at ISU."

Prettyman said he is "thrilled that I will be staying at Indiana State. I am blessed to have my daughter and son and their families in Terre Haute. I am fortunate to work for President Bradley and a Board of Trustees that understand the value of a quality athletics department in a quality university. We have the best team of coaches and staff that I could ever want. Things are going very well in Sycamore Athletics, and I am very excited to be a part of it."

A California native, Prettyman took over the reins of Indiana State's intercollegiate athletics programs in 2005. He previously served as athletic director at California State University-Dominguez Hills and at Vanguard University.

He holds a bachelor's degree in health, physical education and recreation from Vanguard and a master's degree in education from California State University-Stanislaus. 
__________________
Go Blue!


----------



## bluepower

Here's the story from WTHI where Prettyman says he withdrew his name from consideration at Cal Poly and that he hadn't been made an offer:

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/Prettyman-staying-at-Indiana-State

Now, it would be interesting to know if Dr. Bradley enriched Prettyman's compensation package??


----------



## Bally #50

bluepower said:


> Here's the story from WTHI where Prettyman says he withdrew his name from consideration at Cal Poly and that he hadn't been made an offer:
> 
> http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/Prettyman-staying-at-Indiana-State
> 
> Now, it would be interesting to know if Dr. Bradley enriched Prettyman's compensation package??


My guess is the pot was sweetened.


----------



## nwi stater

Welcome home BIG GUY, we left the light on:bigsmile:


----------



## bluepower

*Cal Poly SLO Chooses New A-D*

Here's the article that closes the door on the whole issue of losing Ron Prettyman.  They chose between the two remaining candidates:

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/03/14/1521001/cal-poly-chooses-san-diego-states.html


----------



## bluepower

*Prettyman To Get New ISU Contract & Cal Poly Has New A-D*

The story is now complete.  With Ron Prettyman withdrawing his name, Cal Poly has made their final selection:

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2011/03/14/1521001/cal-poly-chooses-san-diego-states.html


----------



## bluepower

Ron Prettyman will be getting a new multi-year contract within the coming days according to Prettyman in an interview with WTHI:

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/INDIANA-STATE-UNIVERSITY-RON-PRETTYMAN


----------



## bluepower

Good article in Indiana Statesman:

http://www.indianastatesman.com/news/athletic-director-to-stay-at-isu-1.2108663


----------



## new sycamore fan

This is one of the best "gets" for ISU athletics.  Ron Prettyman has as much to do with the resurgence of the Sycamore athletic programs as anyone.  We should feel fortunate that he's staying--thanks for all you have done Ron; we look forward to continued growth and success with all of the intercollergiate sports under your direction!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Did anyone else notice in the article that he expects everyone working in the Athletic Department to be working towards "national championships" each day?  I like the way he thinks...


----------

